# Wireless: constant deauthenticating

## tibgish

The problem started when i couldn't connect to the WPA2 enterprise system at school. I could associate with the AP but i never get an IP assigned, and after a while i would get deauthenticated by local choice (reason 3).

in order to fix that i updated both the kernel and linux-firmware to:

kernel linux3.4.9-gentoo

and 

sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120502 

using just wpa_supplicant i get:

dmesg

```
wlan1: associated

wlan1: deauthenticated from e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (Reason: 7)

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

wlan1: authenticate with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

wlan1: send auth to e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (try 1/3)

wlan1: authenticated

wlan1: associate with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (try 1/3)

wlan1: RX AssocResp from e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

wlan1: associated

wlan1: deauthenticated from e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (Reason: 7)

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

wlan1: authenticate with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

wlan1: send auth to e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (try 1/3)

wlan1: authenticated

wlan1: associate with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (try 1/3)

wlan1: RX AssocResp from e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

wlan1: associated

wlan1: deauthenticated from e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (Reason: 7)

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

wlan1: authenticate with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

wlan1: send auth to e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (try 1/3)

wlan1: authenticated

wlan1: associate with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (try 1/3)

wlan1: RX AssocResp from e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

wlan1: associated

wlan1: deauthenticated from e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (Reason: 7)

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

wlan1: authenticate with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

wlan1: send auth to e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (try 1/3)

wlan1: authenticated

wlan1: associate with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (try 1/3)

wlan1: RX AssocResp from e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

wlan1: associated

```

for a bit i switched to wicd and it would disassociate even more often

dmesg

```
wlan1: authenticate with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

wlan1: send auth to e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (try 1/3)

wlan1: authenticated

wlan1: associate with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (try 1/3)

wlan1: RX AssocResp from e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

wlan1: associated

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan1: link becomes ready

wlan1: no IPv6 routers present

wlan1: deauthenticated from e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (Reason: 7)

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

wlan1: authenticate with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

wlan1: send auth to e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (try 1/3)

wlan1: authenticated

wlan1: associate with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (try 1/3)

wlan1: RX AssocResp from e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

wlan1: associated

wlan1: deauthenticating from e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 by local choice (reason=3)

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan1: link is not ready

jme 0000:03:00.0: irq 51 for MSI/MSI-X

jme 0000:03:00.0: eth1: Link is down

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan1: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan1: link is not ready

jme 0000:03:00.0: irq 51 for MSI/MSI-X

jme 0000:03:00.0: eth1: Link is down

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan1: link is not ready

wlan1: authenticate with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

wlan1: send auth to e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (try 1/3)

wlan1: authenticated

wlan1: associate with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (try 1/3)

wlan1: RX AssocResp from e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

wlan1: associated

```

with wicd i would get disconnected for both reason 7 and reason 3.

i do not have power managment on, at least per 

iwconfig

```
# iwconfig 

wlan1     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"Hiro_Protagonist"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: E0:91:F5:EA:AC:A4   

          Bit Rate=18 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=55/70  Signal level=-55 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:1   Missed beacon:0

```

lspci -k

```

04:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 9196

        Kernel driver in use: rtl8192ce

        Kernel modules: rtl8192ce

```

anyway i'll go back to using the old kernel (3.2.12) and post again to see if it fixes the issue of constant disassociation. But I am still at a loss as to what can be done about connecting to wpa2-enterprise

----------

## chithanh

Firstly, do not use more than one method of wireless connection management (Gentoo net scripts, wicd, networkmanager) simulatenously. They will fight each other and in the end it will not work. Deauthentication by reason=3 is one possible symptom of this.

If you launch wpa_supplicant manually from command line, it will show you some output of what it is doing:

```
# wpa_supplicant -iwlan1 -Dnl80211 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

You can add -d to show additional debug output.

----------

## tibgish

Hi, sorry it took me so long to answer, i have had a tremendous amount of work this week. And thanks a lot for the quick response.

When i was running wicd i was careful to turn off /etc/init.d/net.wlan1 and made sure that wpa_supplicant and wpa_cli was off. 

so i don't think i was using more than one form of connection managment at a time. But since i did have the local choice disconnects then you are probably right and i let something slip by.

So now, with both /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant and net.wlan1 off,

i sometimes get:

```

 wpa_supplicant -d  -iwlan1 -Dnl80211 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Initializing interface 'wlan1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'nl80211' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='100'

update_config=1

Priority group 40

   id=6 ssid='Hiro_Protagonist'

Priority group 20

   id=8 ssid='UIUCnet'

Priority group 10

   id=0 ssid='NETGEAR'

Priority group 0

   id=1 ssid='linksys'

   id=2 ssid='BronzeDove'

   id=3 ssid='NUwave'

   id=4 ssid='DRM'

   id=5 ssid='Mau_phone'

   id=7 ssid='IllinoisNet'

Could not set interface wlan1 flags: Operation not possible due to RF-kill

Could not set interface 'wlan1' UP

Failed to initialize driver interface

Failed to add interface wlan1

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

```

strange thing is that i do not have  net-wireless/rfkil merged, and also it does not always happen.

But fortunately i am still able to connect manually with wpa_supplicant, with one of two roundabout methods.

running

/etc/init.d/net.wlan1 start

and then manually killing wpa_supplicant and wpa_cli

(although sometimes this also fails with the same rf-kill error)

or i can also press the wifi power button while simultanously pressing enter on starting wpa_supplicant

```
# wpa_supplicant -d  -iwlan1 -Dnl80211 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Initializing interface 'wlan1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'nl80211' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='100'

update_config=1

Priority group 40

   id=6 ssid='Hiro_Protagonist'

Priority group 20

   id=8 ssid='UIUCnet'

Priority group 10

   id=0 ssid='NETGEAR'

Priority group 0

   id=1 ssid='linksys'

   id=2 ssid='BronzeDove'

   id=3 ssid='NUwave'

   id=4 ssid='DRM'

   id=5 ssid='Mau_phone'

   id=7 ssid='IllinoisNet'

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:1c:7b:74:18:50

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x45c5a9 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x45c5a9 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x45c5a9 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x45c5a9 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

ctrl_interface_group=100

Added interface wlan1

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan1' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 10 seconds

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Scan trigger

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

CTRL_IFACE monitor attached - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=10):

     49 4e 54 45 52 46 41 43 45 53                     INTERFACES      

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=18):

     47 45 54 5f 43 41 50 41 42 49 4c 49 54 59 20 65   GET_CAPABILITY e

     61 70                                             ap              

CTRL_IFACE: GET_CAPABILITY 'eap' 

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS          

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=22):

     47 45 54 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 20 36 20 64 69   GET_NETWORK 6 di

     73 61 62 6c 65 64                                 sabled          

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=6 name='disabled'

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=13):

     4c 49 53 54 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 53            LIST_NETWORKS   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=22):

     47 45 54 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 20 36 20 64 69   GET_NETWORK 6 di

     73 61 62 6c 65 64                                 sabled          

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=6 name='disabled'

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: New scan results available

Received scan results (4 BSSes)

BSS: Start scan result update 1

BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 SSID 'Hiro_Protagonist'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

BSS: Add new id 1 BSSID e0:46:9a:35:17:30 SSID 'GeauxCajuns'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

BSS: Add new id 2 BSSID 94:44:52:10:da:9d SSID 'Belkin.3A9D'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

BSS: Add new id 3 BSSID ac:86:74:02:b9:b2 SSID 'DDGuestWifi'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

New scan results available

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

Selecting BSS from priority group 40

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 ssid='Hiro_Protagonist' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

   selected based on RSN IE

   selected WPA AP e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 ssid='Hiro_Protagonist'

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

Overriding auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

Cancelling scan request

Trying to authenticate with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (SSID='Hiro_Protagonist' freq=2462 MHz)

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: SCANNING -> AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Authenticate (ifindex=4)

  * bssid=e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

  * freq=2462

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=16):

     48 69 72 6f 5f 50 72 6f 74 61 67 6f 6e 69 73 74   Hiro_Protagonist

  * IEs - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

  * Auth Type 0

nl80211: Authentication request send successfully

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Ignored unknown event (cmd=19)

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan1' added

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: MLME event 37

SME: Authentication response: peer=e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 auth_type=0 status_code=0

Trying to associate with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (SSID='Hiro_Protagonist' freq=2462 MHz)

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

State: AUTHENTICATING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

WPA: set own WPA/RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

nl80211: Associate (ifindex=4)

  * bssid=e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

  * freq=2462

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=16):

     48 69 72 6f 5f 50 72 6f 74 61 67 6f 6e 69 73 74   Hiro_Protagonist

  * IEs - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

nl80211: Association request send successfully

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: MLME event 38

Association info event

resp_ies - hexdump(len=53): 01 08 82 84 0b 16 24 30 48 6c 32 04 0c 12 18 60 dd 09 00 10 18 02 00 f0 05 00 00 dd 18 00 50 f2 02 01 01 80 00 03 a4 00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 2f 00

freq=2462 MHz

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Ignore connect event (cmd=46) when using userspace SME

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan1' added

RX EAPOL from e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=117

  EAPOL-Key type=2

  key_info 0x8a (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=16 key_data_length=22

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 90

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): c9 a7 5a c5 e7 b9 96 31 77 20 d7 5f ae cd ba 21 14 7d 6c 9a b8 84 6c d5 0c e5 c6 41 ea 52 53 5f

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (ver=2)

RSN: msg 1/4 key data - hexdump(len=22): dd 14 00 0f ac 04 4e 84 85 65 25 fd 0d 8b 55 28 79 75 44 cc a9 7f

WPA: PMKID in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=22): dd 14 00 0f ac 04 4e 84 85 65 25 fd 0d 8b 55 28 79 75 44 cc a9 7f

RSN: PMKID from Authenticator - hexdump(len=16): 4e 84 85 65 25 fd 0d 8b 55 28 79 75 44 cc a9 7f

RSN: no matching PMKID found

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): a8 7c 55 bc d0 06 15 8f 90 da a5 59 61 7d eb 94 9f 51 7d 10 aa a6 ab bf e8 0d e9 bc ae 33 fc 46

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:1c:7b:74:18:50 A2=e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

RX EAPOL from e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=151

  EAPOL-Key type=2

  key_info 0x13ca (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Install Ack MIC Secure Encr)

  key_length=16 key_data_length=56

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 91

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): c9 a7 5a c5 e7 b9 96 31 77 20 d7 5f ae cd ba 21 14 7d 6c 9a b8 84 6c d5 0c e5 c6 41 ea 52 53 5f

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 14 7d 6c 9a b8 84 6c d5 0c e5 c6 41 ea 52 53 60

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 05 0e 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 5f 78 76 a4 c5 17 10 41 d7 f1 a5 0b f4 b2 07 33

RSN: encrypted key data - hexdump(len=56): 52 1e 2d 0a dc 69 66 cc 80 57 77 17 87 45 57 b1 0a 59 d4 0a 5b 5f 48 71 cc fa f6 0d df 18 1a 67 16 05 a0 c3 cd ea b3 83 bb 7d 44 41 2c 3b b1 82 e6 de 94 97 59 69 f0 b6

WPA: decrypted EAPOL-Key key data - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 3 of 4-Way Handshake from e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (ver=2)

WPA: IE KeyData - hexdump(len=48): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00 dd 16 00 0f ac 01 01 00 67 1c 8a e9 6e 6a 1e d7 dd 10 2b 73 2a 34 80 d2 dd 00

WPA: RSN IE in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00

WPA: GTK in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=24): [REMOVED]

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 4/4

WPA: Installing PTK to the driver.

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=3 addr=0x1d3d130 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=16

   addr=e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

RSN: received GTK in pairwise handshake - hexdump(len=18): [REMOVED]

WPA: Group Key - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: Installing GTK to the driver (keyidx=1 tx=0 len=16).

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 05 0e 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=3 addr=0x45c5a9 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=6 key_len=16

WPA: Key negotiation completed with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

Cancelling authentication timeout

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 completed (auth) [id=6 id_str=]

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Authorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAPOL authentication completed successfully

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan1' added

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS          

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=22):

     47 45 54 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 20 36 20 64 69   GET_NETWORK 6 di

     73 61 62 6c 65 64                                 sabled          

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=6 name='disabled'

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=13):

     4c 49 53 54 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 53            LIST_NETWORKS   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=22):

     47 45 54 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 20 36 20 64 69   GET_NETWORK 6 di

     73 61 62 6c 65 64                                 sabled          

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=6 name='disabled'

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS          

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan1' added

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Ignored unknown event (cmd=20)

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: MLME event 39

Deauthentication notification

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added BSSID e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 reason=7

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x45c5a9 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x45c5a9 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x45c5a9 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x45c5a9 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x1d38a90 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

   addr=e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

State: COMPLETED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 1->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Ignore disconnect event when using userspace SME

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan1' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Scan trigger

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: New scan results available

Received scan results (8 BSSes)

BSS: Start scan result update 2

BSS: Add new id 4 BSSID c4:3d:c7:a1:e1:32 SSID 'Kevthryn'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

BSS: Add new id 5 BSSID e0:46:9a:46:0d:f4 SSID 'Chase'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

BSS: Add new id 6 BSSID 68:7f:74:87:61:96 SSID 'Geaux Tigers'

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

BSS: No SSID IE included for 02:ca:fe:ca:ca:40

New scan results available

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

Selecting BSS from priority group 40

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 ssid='Hiro_Protagonist' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

   selected based on RSN IE

   selected WPA AP e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 ssid='Hiro_Protagonist'

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

Overriding auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

Cancelling scan request

Trying to authenticate with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (SSID='Hiro_Protagonist' freq=2462 MHz)

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: SCANNING -> AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Authenticate (ifindex=4)

  * bssid=e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

  * freq=2462

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=16):

     48 69 72 6f 5f 50 72 6f 74 61 67 6f 6e 69 73 74   Hiro_Protagonist

  * IEs - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

  * Auth Type 0

nl80211: Authentication request send successfully

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan1' added

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Ignored unknown event (cmd=19)

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: MLME event 37

SME: Authentication response: peer=e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 auth_type=0 status_code=0

Trying to associate with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (SSID='Hiro_Protagonist' freq=2462 MHz)

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

State: AUTHENTICATING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

WPA: set own WPA/RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

nl80211: Associate (ifindex=4)

  * bssid=e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

  * freq=2462

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=16):

     48 69 72 6f 5f 50 72 6f 74 61 67 6f 6e 69 73 74   Hiro_Protagonist

  * IEs - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

  * prev_bssid=e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

nl80211: Association request send successfully

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan1' added

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: MLME event 38

Association info event

resp_ies - hexdump(len=53): 01 08 82 84 0b 16 24 30 48 6c 32 04 0c 12 18 60 dd 09 00 10 18 02 00 f0 05 00 00 dd 18 00 50 f2 02 01 01 80 00 03 a4 00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 2f 00

freq=2462 MHz

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Ignore connect event (cmd=46) when using userspace SME

RX EAPOL from e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=117

  EAPOL-Key type=2

  key_info 0x8a (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=16 key_data_length=22

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 91

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): c9 a7 5a c5 e7 b9 96 31 77 20 d7 5f ae cd ba 21 14 7d 6c 9a b8 84 6c d5 0c e5 c6 41 ea 52 53 60

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (ver=2)

RSN: msg 1/4 key data - hexdump(len=22): dd 14 00 0f ac 04 4e 84 85 65 25 fd 0d 8b 55 28 79 75 44 cc a9 7f

WPA: PMKID in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=22): dd 14 00 0f ac 04 4e 84 85 65 25 fd 0d 8b 55 28 79 75 44 cc a9 7f

RSN: PMKID from Authenticator - hexdump(len=16): 4e 84 85 65 25 fd 0d 8b 55 28 79 75 44 cc a9 7f

RSN: no matching PMKID found

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 36 a3 99 73 4c 02 27 31 f3 ba 10 06 ed 65 fb 65 ca ba 4c 1c 22 ba da 33 7e 7a fa 3f 53 e7 95 9e

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:1c:7b:74:18:50 A2=e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

RX EAPOL from e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=151

  EAPOL-Key type=2

  key_info 0x13ca (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Install Ack MIC Secure Encr)

  key_length=16 key_data_length=56

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 92

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): c9 a7 5a c5 e7 b9 96 31 77 20 d7 5f ae cd ba 21 14 7d 6c 9a b8 84 6c d5 0c e5 c6 41 ea 52 53 60

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 14 7d 6c 9a b8 84 6c d5 0c e5 c6 41 ea 52 53 61

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 11 0e 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): ba 9c 18 b0 da 5e ed d2 53 01 df 48 05 e7 8b 8e

RSN: encrypted key data - hexdump(len=56): 9e 38 81 69 78 8e 29 2d 8e 73 5f a0 b3 2c 03 46 21 c1 38 d1 b2 4f d0 54 8b c4 cb 17 2b 23 b5 63 44 c9 b9 5c 43 11 5b db 54 8f 9e fd 9e fa 0f cf 30 fd cf 61 c8 aa 5c e4

WPA: decrypted EAPOL-Key key data - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 3 of 4-Way Handshake from e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (ver=2)

WPA: IE KeyData - hexdump(len=48): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00 dd 16 00 0f ac 01 01 00 67 1c 8a e9 6e 6a 1e d7 dd 10 2b 73 2a 34 80 d2 dd 00

WPA: RSN IE in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00

WPA: GTK in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=24): [REMOVED]

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 4/4

WPA: Installing PTK to the driver.

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=3 addr=0x1d3d130 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=16

   addr=e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

RSN: received GTK in pairwise handshake - hexdump(len=18): [REMOVED]

WPA: Group Key - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: Installing GTK to the driver (keyidx=1 tx=0 len=16).

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 11 0e 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=3 addr=0x45c5a9 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=6 key_len=16

WPA: Key negotiation completed with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

Cancelling authentication timeout

Removed BSSID e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 from blacklist

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 completed (reauth) [id=6 id_str=]

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Authorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAPOL authentication completed successfully

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan1' added

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS          

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=22):

     47 45 54 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 20 36 20 64 69   GET_NETWORK 6 di

     73 61 62 6c 65 64                                 sabled          

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=6 name='disabled'

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=13):

     4c 49 53 54 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 53            LIST_NETWORKS   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=22):

     47 45 54 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 20 36 20 64 69   GET_NETWORK 6 di

     73 61 62 6c 65 64                                 sabled          

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=6 name='disabled'

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS          

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS          

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan1' added

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Ignored unknown event (cmd=20)

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: MLME event 39

Deauthentication notification

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added BSSID e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 into blacklist

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 reason=7

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

Disconnect event - remove keys

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x45c5a9 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x45c5a9 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x45c5a9 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x45c5a9 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=0 addr=0x1d38a90 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

   addr=e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

State: COMPLETED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 1->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Ignore disconnect event when using userspace SME

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan1' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Scan trigger

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS          

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=22):

     47 45 54 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 20 36 20 64 69   GET_NETWORK 6 di

     73 61 62 6c 65 64                                 sabled          

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=6 name='disabled'

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=13):

     4c 49 53 54 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 53            LIST_NETWORKS   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=22):

     47 45 54 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 20 36 20 64 69   GET_NETWORK 6 di

     73 61 62 6c 65 64                                 sabled          

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=6 name='disabled'

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: New scan results available

Received scan results (6 BSSes)

BSS: Start scan result update 3

BSS: No SSID IE included for 02:ca:fe:ca:ca:40

New scan results available

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

Selecting BSS from priority group 40

Try to find WPA-enabled AP

0: e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 ssid='Hiro_Protagonist' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x411

   selected based on RSN IE

   selected WPA AP e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 ssid='Hiro_Protagonist'

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

Overriding auth_alg selection: 0x1

RSN: using IEEE 802.11i/D9.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: set AP RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

Cancelling scan request

Trying to authenticate with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (SSID='Hiro_Protagonist' freq=2462 MHz)

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: SCANNING -> AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Authenticate (ifindex=4)

  * bssid=e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

  * freq=2462

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=16):

     48 69 72 6f 5f 50 72 6f 74 61 67 6f 6e 69 73 74   Hiro_Protagonist

  * IEs - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

  * Auth Type 0

nl80211: Authentication request send successfully

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Ignored unknown event (cmd=19)

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan1' added

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: MLME event 37

SME: Authentication response: peer=e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 auth_type=0 status_code=0

Trying to associate with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (SSID='Hiro_Protagonist' freq=2462 MHz)

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

State: AUTHENTICATING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

WPA: set own WPA/RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

nl80211: Associate (ifindex=4)

  * bssid=e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

  * freq=2462

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=16):

     48 69 72 6f 5f 50 72 6f 74 61 67 6f 6e 69 73 74   Hiro_Protagonist

  * IEs - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

  * prev_bssid=e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

nl80211: Association request send successfully

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: MLME event 38

Association info event

resp_ies - hexdump(len=53): 01 08 82 84 0b 16 24 30 48 6c 32 04 0c 12 18 60 dd 09 00 10 18 02 00 f0 05 00 00 dd 18 00 50 f2 02 01 01 80 00 03 a4 00 00 27 a4 00 00 42 43 5e 00 62 32 2f 00

freq=2462 MHz

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

WPA: Clear old PTK

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: enable timer tick

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

nl80211: Event message available

nl80211: Ignore connect event (cmd=46) when using userspace SME

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan1' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan1' added

RX EAPOL from e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=117

  EAPOL-Key type=2

  key_info 0x8a (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=16 key_data_length=22

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 92

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): c9 a7 5a c5 e7 b9 96 31 77 20 d7 5f ae cd ba 21 14 7d 6c 9a b8 84 6c d5 0c e5 c6 41 ea 52 53 61

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (ver=2)

RSN: msg 1/4 key data - hexdump(len=22): dd 14 00 0f ac 04 4e 84 85 65 25 fd 0d 8b 55 28 79 75 44 cc a9 7f

WPA: PMKID in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=22): dd 14 00 0f ac 04 4e 84 85 65 25 fd 0d 8b 55 28 79 75 44 cc a9 7f

RSN: PMKID from Authenticator - hexdump(len=16): 4e 84 85 65 25 fd 0d 8b 55 28 79 75 44 cc a9 7f

RSN: no matching PMKID found

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 22 7e e2 f8 5d 12 d2 12 f1 72 bb 29 a7 3e 1d 6f c7 ac 3a 1c 32 e1 1d cd 5e b3 84 62 15 74 ac 24

WPA: PTK derivation - A1=00:1c:7b:74:18:50 A2=e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

RX EAPOL from e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=2 type=3 length=151

  EAPOL-Key type=2

  key_info 0x13ca (ver=2 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Install Ack MIC Secure Encr)

  key_length=16 key_data_length=56

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 93

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): c9 a7 5a c5 e7 b9 96 31 77 20 d7 5f ae cd ba 21 14 7d 6c 9a b8 84 6c d5 0c e5 c6 41 ea 52 53 61

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 14 7d 6c 9a b8 84 6c d5 0c e5 c6 41 ea 52 53 62

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 19 0e 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): ea 6a ba 83 32 e2 ed 5b 37 72 11 fc 35 d5 4e 89

RSN: encrypted key data - hexdump(len=56): 90 40 e4 cb a6 31 85 ce 6b b3 1b 81 05 3f 42 14 3f 5f 0b 3a a5 66 97 00 f8 53 f1 82 71 ee 27 4c 9e f1 7d cc a2 21 7d d8 dc e8 58 89 cd 4c 51 be dc d9 2b b9 6c 69 3f fe

WPA: decrypted EAPOL-Key key data - hexdump(len=48): [REMOVED]

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 3 of 4-Way Handshake from e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 (ver=2)

WPA: IE KeyData - hexdump(len=48): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00 dd 16 00 0f ac 01 01 00 67 1c 8a e9 6e 6a 1e d7 dd 10 2b 73 2a 34 80 d2 dd 00

WPA: RSN IE in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 0c 00

WPA: GTK in EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=24): [REMOVED]

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 4/4

WPA: Installing PTK to the driver.

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=3 addr=0x1d3d130 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=16

   addr=e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

RSN: received GTK in pairwise handshake - hexdump(len=18): [REMOVED]

WPA: Group Key - hexdump(len=16): [REMOVED]

WPA: Installing GTK to the driver (keyidx=1 tx=0 len=16).

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 19 0e 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=4 alg=3 addr=0x45c5a9 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=6 key_len=16

WPA: Key negotiation completed with e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

Cancelling authentication timeout

Removed BSSID e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 from blacklist

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to e0:91:f5:ea:ac:a4 completed (reauth) [id=6 id_str=]

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=23): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 32 36 32 39 2d 31 31 38 00

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Authorized

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAPOL authentication completed successfully

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan1' added

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: disable timer tick

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS          

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=22):

     47 45 54 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 20 36 20 64 69   GET_NETWORK 6 di

     73 61 62 6c 65 64                                 sabled          

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=6 name='disabled'

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=13):

     4c 49 53 54 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 53            LIST_NETWORKS   

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=22):

     47 45 54 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 20 36 20 64 69   GET_NETWORK 6 di

     73 61 62 6c 65 64                                 sabled          

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=6 name='disabled'

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS          

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING            

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS          

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     50 49 4e 47                                       PING          
```

with that said, my guess is that even though power management is off, somehow there is still something that tries to turn the card off.

but of course you would know better than i.

Thanks again for your help.

----------

## mir3x

Problem is with linux-firmware-20120924, prev version 20120502 is ok. I have 3 different cards, and when net was locked none of them could connect with newest firmware.

On the other hand kernel 3.5.x and probably 3.4.9 is fucked up in another way making another problems with net ( I didnt have time to investigate what option caused that, just reverted back for now )

EDIT: whoops  havent noticed that you are using good* firmware version, so no idea what needs to be fixed, you can try windows drivers via ndiswrapper eventually, some drivers works better there, but some worse 

 ( I have no idea why  but eg r8712u under linux goes flawless in fps games under linux and under windows there is high frame loss, but under some  other card is opposite)

If I had to guess that RF-Kill option makes some troubles - I would kick out from kernel (Its in kernel, not package )

I had troubles with that option but I was able to connect  ( I just couldnt put my card in monitor mode )

"Could not set interface wlan1 flags: Operation not possible due to RF-kill 

 Could not set interface 'wlan1' UP 

 Failed to initialize driver interface"

----------

